# Son scores



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Working 3rd shift this week, so my 18 year old took his brother out this morning and brought this bird in for his 13 year old brother, 10 inch beard, spurs might be all of 3/4`s of an inch.He`s happy with it!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

congrats nice bird


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats ! Bet that was a chilly turkey hunt ????


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats! I'm headin down in a few hours. Hope I get the chance to let the Benelli roar!! Good lucj to everyone else!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Great job on a fine bird


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

great job for sure hes hooked


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nice bird!! My son is 4 years old, can't wait for the same.

ski


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome bird!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great bird. Called two in for my son this morning. Both hung up about forty yards out. Nice thing is they were in the open and he got to see them struttin' and gobblin' right in front of him just out of range. He looked at me when they walked away and said we'll getum tomorrow. You can bet we'll sure try.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations....can't wait til monday


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tell em both great job!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Heck I would be happy at getting a bird totally. Good job guys


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Son took his girlfriends brother out this morning and they tag teamed this tom, 10 inch beard, boys told me they called him in till he got to a creek, wouldn`t cross it. the shot toppled him into the drink thus thus the wet bird guess I need to send them out with a better camera, cell phone pictures are not of the greatest quality.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like I need to get your son to help me get a bird !!! Great job on both birds.
T


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go. You should be proud.
LindyRigger


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

bulafisherman said:


> Working 3rd shift this week, so my 18 year old took his brother out this morning and brought this bird in for his 13 year old brother, 10 inch beard, spurs might be all of 3/4`s of an inch.He`s happy with it!


Great turkey and great pic, my son got his first today too


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I love to see my kids enjoying the outdoors, I`am going to let my son go into school a little late tomorrow and see if we can`t get him one.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Bula, your boy needs to turn around and shoot those 2 in the background,,,,,,,,,oh wait those are decs, lol. Nice bird on the gang bang.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

well my oldest son who helped his brother and girlfriend`s brother get their birds during youth season got this 22 lb gobbler yesterday morning before school with the help of his buddy.They told me they worked this bird for close to an hour and he would not come in till my son`s buddy dropped back about 75 yards and called, bringing him in for a 45 yard shot. guess I better get out there and try to get one! this thing called work seems to issue.


----------

